# Duct and Dash Help



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everyone its been a while but I'm back to working on my 67 GTO and have a couple of questions.

1. What is a good cleaner to use on my dash lenses and facia? I've read so many horror stories about guys wiping their gauges clean (blue paint came off). I don't want to fall victim to that for any reason.

2. Is there a way to repair the "Y" duct that goes to the defrost? I have a crack in mine and can't find it in any catalogue. I have the lower "Y" that goes around the 8-track which isn't cracked and is actually impossible to find.

3. The insulation under the dash, is there anything besides the spray glue that anyone has used to bond it? Not so sure about that stuff holding up under the extreme cold and hot temp differences of a detached garage.


Thanks for your time!!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

MyCrazyCar said:


> Hello everyone its been a while but I'm back to working on my 67 GTO and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. What is a good cleaner to use on my dash lenses and facia? I've read so many horror stories about guys wiping their gauges clean (blue paint came off). I don't want to fall victim to that for any reason.
> 
> ...


1. I just use a soft micro fiber cloth

2. You can try "filling" the crack bu using a cheap soldering iron....essentially you melt the plastic back together....this will ruin your soldering iron tip so use a cheap one that will forever be used for plastic

3. I used the 3M glue and it is on really well....I'd be shocked if it came off due to normal garage temperature ranges

Good luck


----------

